# Hilfe gesucht: Umschalter



## Elko (5. November 2003)

*Ich habe eine elektronische Herausforderung und bin Anfänger - vielleicht ist jemand so fit UND lieb und kann mir helfen.

Also - das Problem besteht darin, einen Umschalter zu bauen, der nicht mechanisch funktioniert, sondern über eine Steuerspannung (high/low). Gut - soweit bin ich noch fit: das geht mit einem Relais. Doch der Umschalter soll im HiFi-Bereich angewandt werden und Relais erzeugen z.T. leider ein Knacken beim Schalten.
Wie kann man das Knacken verhindern? Oder kann mir jemand einen Schaltplan für einen elektronischem Umschalter zukommen lassen? Gibt es da fertige Baugruppen? Wenn nicht, bitte Bauteile detailiert benennen.

Wer hilft mir?

Herzliche Grüße

Elko*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2003)

Ich würde mit digitalen Bausteinen arbeiten und/oder bzw. Transistoren bau- bzw. zweckähnliche Komponenten verwenden.

Von Relais würde ich generell abraten!


----------



## Elko (5. November 2003)

*Umschalter - zum Zweiten...*



> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Ich würde mit digitalen Bausteinen arbeiten und/oder bzw. Transistoren bau- bzw. zweckähnliche Komponenten verwenden.
> 
> Von Relais würde ich generell abraten! *



*Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank. Hättest du vielleicht noch einen Schaltplan oder kennst Baugruppen oder digitale Bausteine, mt denen man so eine Schaltung aufbauen kann? Bist du da fit? Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus.

Herzliche Grüße

Elko*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2003)

Ich kenne mich da auch nur oberflächlich aus und Baupläne habe ich leider garkeine.

Ich kenne nur die Funktionsweise einiger Bausteien und da z.B. ein Transistor auf Höhe der angelkegten Spannung ( oder war es Höhe des durchfließenden Stroms? ) reagiert, sollte es dort eigentlich Möglichkeiten geben.

Ich würde Dir raten Dich mal bei conrad.de oder elv.de umzuschauen, ob es dort nicht schon Baugruppen gibt, die für deinen Einsatzzweck geeignet sein könnten.


----------



## Tim C. (5. November 2003)

Ich meine mich entsinnen zu können, dass es Relais in SMD Bauform gibt. Also verdammt klein und die sind meine ich auch geräuschfrei. Musst du mal genauer den Conrad Katalog inspizieren, weil wenn ichs gesehen habe dann da.

Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Habe einfach zu lange nichts mehr in Richtung E-Technik gemacht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. November 2003)

Ja, die Relais in SMD Bauweise sind in der Tat geräuschfrei, jedoch geht es Elko ja nicht ums Relais Geräusch sondern um das Ton-Knacken im Audiosignal...

(soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe...)


----------



## Elko (5. November 2003)

*Umschalter - zum Dritten...*



> Ja, die Relais in SMD Bauweise sind in der Tat geräuschfrei, jedoch geht es Elko ja nicht ums Relais Geräusch sondern um das Ton-Knacken im Audiosignal...
> 
> (soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe...)



*Hast du richtig verstanden!

Vielen Dank soweit mal!
Ich werde mich erst mal umschauen.
Bin übrigens begeistert darüber, so schnell Antworten auf meine Postings zu bekommen.

Herzliche Grüße

Elko*


----------



## Tim C. (5. November 2003)

Achso, da habe ich wohl etwas zu flüchtig gelesen


----------



## chibisuke (7. November 2003)

Dein problem sollte sich eigendlich mit ein paar MOS-FETs beheben lassen...

Hab mal eben nen schaltplan gezeichnet,hab das zwar jetzt nicht aussimuliert, aber ich glaub das müsste funktionieren so.. wenn nein, musste noch 2 weitere FETs antiparalell zu den beiden schalten...


----------



## chibisuke (7. November 2003)

ups, dateianhang vergessen...


----------



## melmager (7. November 2003)

ganz nett 

habe ich auch mal verbaut den 4066

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/anasw2.htm


----------



## Elko (9. November 2003)

*Umschalter - die Vierte...*

*Vielen Dank für den Schaltplan - jetzt wird's konkreter. Aber zugegeben, ich kann nicht viel damit anfangen, weil ich kein Insider bin. Bei mir muss man vom Niveau her ganz unten einsteigen.
Ich werde nochmal etwas konkreter, was mein Anliegen angeht und vor allem, was ich nicht verstehe...
Es geht darum, mit einem Fuß-Einschalter (den ich schon habe), jeweils eine von zwei Audio-Leitungen zu aktivieren. Der Einschalter liefert sozusagen die Schaltspannung, die ich für den elektronischen Umschalter brauche. Beim Umschalter kommen neben der Schaltspannung zwei Audio-Impulse an. Es soll aber nur einer weitergeleitet werden.

Wie ich die Schaltung mit einem Relais aufbaue, ist mir klar - die Pins sind klar bezeichnet. Es ist klar, wo die Schaltspannung anliegt und wo die Input- und Outputkontakte (für Audio) liegen. Da ist eben nur das Problem mit dem Knacken.

Große Fragezeichen habe ich bei elektronischen Schaltplänen. Ich weiß weder, wie die Bauteile heißen und auch nicht, wo ich welche Kontakte anlege.
Bsp.: + oder - für Polarisation der Schaltspannnung, 2x In bzw. 1x Out für die Audiokontakte.

Helft ihr mir?

Elko*


----------



## chibisuke (9. November 2003)

Also die bauteile die ich hier benutzt habe diese beiden komischen da..

das sind Feldeffekt Transistoren,... so ne art elektronischer Schalter, je nach typ wenn du am Gate (der mittlere anschluss) spannung anlegt, oder eben nicht, schaltet er durch.. das andere ist ein element aus der digitaltechnik.. ein s.G. Inverter.. der macht im prinzip nix anderen als das schaltsignal genau umzukehren.. also wenn du spannung anliegen hast, dann kommt keine raus, und umgekehrt...

Was den FET (Feldeffekt Transistor) betrifft, davon gibt es 4 typen.. p und n und diese jeweils als kanal und als sperrschicht...

Welche FETs du benutzt ist für deine zwecke eigendlich relativ unwichtig, zu beachten ist das ein p fet, mit dem minus pol am gate gesteuert wird, der n fet mit dem positiven pol... ein sperrschicht FET steuert durch wenn spannung am gate anliegt, ein Kanal FET sperrt ab wenn spannung anliegt...
Der FET hatt 3 anschlüsse.. ein G (Gate) ein S (Source) und ein D (Drain)
der obere anschluss ist der Source, der untere der Drain und der mittlere das Gate...

Ein Inverter hatt 4 anschlüsse..  einen eingang, einen ausgang und die spannungversorgung... 

Aufpassen musst du mit den Pegeln... Digitaltechnik benutzt ganz genau festgelegte pegel.. wenn du MOS-FETs benutzt solltest du CMOS technik benutzen.. die arbeitet mit 5V...


----------

